# Do You Get Tipped?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been driving for a week now. Out of 46 trips over 4 days, only two tipped. (This with a rating of over 4.5).

It seems to me that the Uber model, by removing cash from the equation, really discourages tipping. Yet, I see guys on YouTube speak of all the tips they get.

What has been your experience? How often are you tipped? What have you done to encourage tips?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Biggest tip was from a i phone 7 i returned today $25. I've gotten $5 and $10 tips. I work 45-48 hrs here in Boston and average $7-10 a week. It pays for my oil changes haha.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Your ratings needs to stay above 4.6 or you will face deactivation. I've heard on some areas it's been lowered to 4.5 but I do not know how much truth to it there is. Don't stress it, you'll fluctuate a lot at 1st. Most people give 5s by default. 

Ah tips.... for me, they are hit and miss. 10-60% of people tip on any given night. Uber tell riders there is no need to tip.... and.... tipping is not required or expected. 
I tell tell people who ask Uber may not want tips but I love them. I made more in tips Saturday night than fares. 158 vs 97

I've also had weeks with no tip at all. 
I do find the 35+crowd more likely to tip. That means a little earlier on Fri or Sat night. 5-10pm ish. My biggest tips... 140.00, 100.00. The 100 was Sat night. Ive received probably 20 or so $20.00 tips. (Got one today) A few 10s and too many 5s or less to remember. I was keeping track but I've lost interest in doing so. I save anything 10 or more, the rest goes into gas or just spending money. 

I try not to hold it against riders that don't tip unless they keep me waiting at a drive thru or something, or work in the service industry. A server or bartender who doesn't tip, it's an insult. I do rate poorly for this. 

Also, if you stop at 7-11 or something for them and they ask if you want anything, get something. I used to always say no thinking they should give me cash. They don't. I ask for a red bull... 2.50 -4.00 bucks that's as good as a tip


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Barely anyone tips, welcome.


----------



## J_Cane (Nov 10, 2016)

Tips are quite uncommon. Have been reluctantly offered a tip which I turned down. Honor forbade it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tips are rare, dont believe everything you read on youtube


----------



## SamIam51 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've been driving for a month or so for both Lyft and Uber. I've only received a total of $40 cash for Uber in tips, and one of those was $20. I've received tips on about 30-40% of Lyft rides, which is why I prefer to drive for Lyft more than Uber. I agree that people over 35 tend to tip more, and also driving earlier on Fri & Sat but I've also had great success Sat and Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't go in to this expecting to make tip money like I did, or you'll be disappointed dearly. I've gone a week without getting anything. Hell, other drivers would tell me that it will be better when I get on Lyft, since they can actually tip you thru the app. LOL, wrong. It's the same cheap bastards who use both Uber and Lyft, make no mistake.

I don't think people realize what a difference tips can make, even a couple of bucks. The car wash costs money. The gum and mints you're abusing aren't free. And god forbid, the ones who expect water bottles...... **** you! The rare nights I got tips I was able to get dinner, buy snacks, my energy drinks, etc. So they do make a big difference.


----------



## TrappinOutTheUber (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been driving for a week now. Out of 46 trips over 4 days, only two tipped. (This with a rating of over 4.5).
> 
> It seems to me that the Uber model, by removing cash from the equation, really discourages tipping. Yet, I see guys on YouTube speak of all the tips they get.
> 
> What has been your experience? How often are you tipped? What have you done to encourage tips?


Off top uber doesn't encourage its customers to tip. Which sucks. There really isn't anyway to encourage tips. Just hope you get lucky


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

My vehicle gets about 30 mpg combined, 35 highway. I would say tips about cover my gas on average. 

My best tip with Uber so far was coincidentally tonight where a guy on a 15 mile trip gave me $10.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't expect tips but there are tippers. Someday 5 out of 10 will tip and someday 0 will tip out of 100.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been driving for a week now. Out of 46 trips over 4 days, only two tipped. (This with a rating of over 4.5).
> 
> It seems to me that the Uber model, by removing cash from the equation, really discourages tipping. Yet, I see guys on YouTube speak of all the tips they get.
> 
> What has been your experience? How often are you tipped? What have you done to encourage tips?


Most of my tips have come from riders who surprisingly took short trips...go figure. I have lifted heavy luggage into and out of the car and was never tipped. So, I no longer help with luggage...especially if it is a dude. Your rating will go up as previous drivers noted. Mine is currently 4.88 with 176 5-star ratings. Good luck to you....just don't expect to make much. I'm in the D.C. area and drove 4.56 hours yesterday 12 November --and my pay was *$71.00 . That is with 9 trips. *


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been driving for a week now. Out of 46 trips over 4 days, only two tipped. (This with a rating of over 4.5).
> 
> It seems to me that the Uber model, by removing cash from the equation, really discourages tipping. Yet, I see guys on YouTube speak of all the tips they get.
> 
> What has been your experience? How often are you tipped? What have you done to encourage tips?


Welcome to Uber.
You may get a few tips for Christmas. December is the best month for tipping.
Play Christmas music.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Even at 4.8/4.9 tipping in SF runs about 1% of rides, at best. (Pool of course never tips, so just ignore the pings). Some say it runs higher in other cities, so maybe. Loading luggage, supplying drinks etc makes no difference, Uber has trained the entitled paxs to expect that for free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Old people going on trains- $5.00-$10.00 tips.
Anyone returning from cruise ship to airport -$5.00-$20.00 tip.
Drive through -40% tip food plus $2.00-$5.00 tip
Airport trips- 20% tip $5.00-$10.00
Fancy hotel with Bell boy they will tip bellboy in front of me and never think of tipping me.
Grateful drunks returning from bars 10% will tip $2.00-$20.00

In regards to cruise ships,the cruise lines train them to tip and also add it to their bill daily.
Uber promotes non tipping.
You can SEE the damage from UBERS culture in action. Uber probably costs a full time driver $400.00- $600.00 dollars a month.
($7,200 a year could replace an Uber vehicle in 3 years. IT DOES MATTER !)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

As a waiter in the past,I have made $150.00 in tips in a night. Was tipped $100.00 By one person before.
Sure would be nice if Uber weren't idiots who discouraged tipping.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's entirely a learned behavior, i truly think that people don't tip on uber because they have it in their head that you don't need to tip on Uber.

I've had people in my taxi admit that they don't tip uber drivers ever while talking to them, then at the end of the cab fare surprise surprise i'll find a 15-20% tip on the credit card receipt. Or they will hand me cash and say "keep it"

Mc Ds food- no tip
Apple Bs- tip
Benihanas- tip

Walmart greeter- no tip
Vallet- tip

Uber- no tip
Taxi- tip



So I truly believe that it's Uber the company that has ruined the whole tip issue for uber drivers, it may not be the cheap$**$ passengers like you think.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

Gordiano said:


> Don't go in to this expecting to make tip money like I did, or you'll be disappointed dearly. I've gone a week without getting anything. Hell, other drivers would tell me that it will be better when I get on Lyft, since they can actually tip you thru the app. LOL, wrong. It's the same cheap bastards who use both Uber and Lyft, make no mistake.
> 
> I don't think people realize what a difference tips can make, even a couple of bucks. The car wash costs money. The gum and mints you're abusing aren't free. And god forbid, the ones who expect water bottles...... &%[email protected]!* you! The rare nights I got tips I was able to get dinner, buy snacks, my energy drinks, etc. So they do make a big difference.


I'm able to maintain between a 4.85 - 4.90 without giving gum, water, or even a phone charger. My passengers get from A-to-B safely and that is all they're paying for IMHO. The sad thing about all this is people in general don't give sh*t about you or your problems...and to be honest I don't give a sh*t about them. People today have little to no morals about them, and thus, you have to learn to cut peoples throat; most people would not hesitate to cut your throat. It's sad, but this world is f*cked up. I used used to help people with their luggage, now I don't because these a**hole passengers don't tip and could care less....remember they fell entitled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I'm able to maintain between a 4.85 - 4.90 without giving gum, water, or even a phone charger. My passengers get from A-to-B safely and that is all they're paying for IMHO. The sad thing about all this is people in general don't give sh*t about you or your problems...and to be honest I don't give a sh*t about them. People today have little to no morals about them, and thus, you have to learn to cut their throat because most people would not hesitate to cut your throat. It's sad, but this world is f*cked up. I used used to help people with their luggage, now I don't because these a**hole passengers don't tip and could careless....remember they fell entitled.


My personal policy is to load luggage.
It gets put where I want,the way I want and it is done quickly and safely. Especially helpful when I have to double park in the street to load them. Fast & safe. No one will ever get a hernia or back injury at my trunk.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> My personal policy is to load luggage.
> It gets put where I want,the way I want and it is done quickly and safely. Especially helpful when I have to double park in the street to load them. Fast & safe. No one will ever get a hernia or back injury at my trunk.


Well, it's good that you do that for them. The only exception for me is old / older people and small women. Everyone else is on their own.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

New driver here.

Been driving for 2 weeks (only actually driven 4 days).

I have 34 total rides and have been tipped 6 times so far.

$10-once
$5-twice
$3-three

My best tip day was actually my 1st day driving when I got $15 (2/7 riders tipped) Since then it has been $14 (4/27 riders tipped).

Getting tipped 2/7 trips would be nice!


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

With over 1,000 trips driving the Chicago area doing everything from airport runs to city driving to suburbs, I find that perhaps 1 in 10 Uber riders tip, generally a few bucks although you get the occasional ten spot and on really rare occasion more than that. All in all, never amounts to more than some extra pocket money. It will go in spurts. You might have a good day where 1 out of 3 or 4 tip and then you'll go 30 trips without a tip. My broad generalizations (with rare exception) - airport runs don't tip here (which kind of blows my mind) and anyone under 40 years old doesn't tip. Best tips have generally been received by middle-age to older folks going out to dinner, to an event, etc. or drunk people late on the weekend evenings. Also, I almost never get tipped driving in the city proper - nearly all my tips come from suburban riders. BTW, 4.9 rating driving nice spacious vehicle.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

This is the deal with tips......take taxi....pay driver...pax tips..................take Uber..pay some faceless corrupt company. No cash.....pax feels no need to tip...........that's the deal and Uber is so cheap "why do I have to tip?"..........it is so impersonable apparently they believe Uber pays the drivers so they think why tip?....that's why you hear "I'm calling Uber and you will be fired".........when I hear that I collect what they owe me then give them the # to cab company....and smile and drive away


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

I rarely get tipped. 
I'd hazzard a guess that only 5% of my pax tip. 
I'd also guess that roughly 90% of my pax are college/university students. You know, the poor students who have money to spend at the bar and money to order pizza on the way home....but no money to tip an uber driver.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

If you want tips, might as well deliver food instead. I made $150 in cash tips last saturday delivering pizza. That would never happen on Uber, not unless the sun moon & stars aligned for me anyway.


----------



## LosAngelesBenzy (Nov 15, 2016)

honestly, i get tipped nearly $40-80 a week. i feel like engaging with the passengers helps.


----------



## Jenniemd (Nov 10, 2016)

I have been driving for less than a week and have received 6 tips out of 45 rides. I did receive a 25 dollar tip on a 12 dollar fare, so was quite happy with that. Whoo hoo!


----------



## Combatvetuberrichmond (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been driving for a week done about 25-30 rides been tipped once with cash I just signed up for PayPal to get a free credit card swiper and I'm going to leave that in my hook up to my phone and put a sign on my tips are welcome and see how it pans out because the $3 tip I got the other night actually was awesome because it was like 10 o'clock and I was headed home and I wanted to drink but I didn't have to pay for it


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Put a tip sign in your car. It's working for me. All drivers should be doing this. My rating has not gone down in the three weeks I've been doing this but I have been getting 20-40 in tips for 6-8 hours of work. Before this I was rarely tipped. Here's what I've been using. Also, get a square card reader for people who don't have cash. It's free! Here's the signs I've been using.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> The gum and mints you're abusing aren't free. And god forbid, the ones who expect water bottles...... &%[email protected]!* you!


You really give out gum, mints and water?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has conditioned Pax to not tip you. Uber tells pax that you are not worthy of a freewill offering.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Tips are rare, dont believe everything you read on youtube


dont believe everything you read on youtube

read on youtube

read


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> You really give out gum, mints and water?


I do carry gum, candy and mints for customers/riders. The water I carry for myself in my cooler. I will offer it however, to passengers on long trips. Other than that, **** no.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

14gIV said:


> dont believe everything you read on youtube
> 
> read on youtube
> 
> read


Look it up, there are text only videos on Youtube


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> I do carry gum, candy and mints for customers/riders. The water I carry for myself in my cooler. I will offer it however, to passengers on long trips. Other than that, &%[email protected]!* no.


Why?


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> I do carry gum, candy and mints for customers/riders. The water I carry for myself in my cooler. I will offer it however, to passengers on long trips. Other than that, &%[email protected]!* no.


I am taking people from A to B, safely and efficiently. I am not running a convenience store.


----------



## AlexOD (Nov 16, 2016)

Lol to the people who say tips are rare. I get tipped about one in three fares. You guys obviously suck at Uber. So many Uber drivers have 0 personality and don't seem to enjoy what they're doing. Leave it to those of us who hustle and try to engage our customers in good conversation.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

A pax tipped me $5 in Bitcoin last weekend.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AlexOD said:


> Lol to the people who say tips are rare. I get tipped about one in three fares. You guys obviously suck at Uber. So many Uber drivers have 0 personality and don't seem to enjoy what they're doing. Leave it to those of us who hustle and try to engage our customers in good conversation.


Sure you do pal


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

In my case and I repeat in my case. when I put a small sign encouraging tipping behind the front passengers seat I have been recieving tips like 1 our of 10 or something like that. And watch out for your rating although your new try to get it up giving rides to 5 star passengers for a while. At least until 4.7. Once your down on rating its hard to get it up.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> I am taking people from A to B, safely and efficiently. I am not running a convenience store.


A convenience store charges for products anyway. We're not feeding the needy. WE ARE THE NEEDY haha pax should give US treats


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

AlexOD said:


> Lol to the people who say tips are rare. I get tipped about one in three fares. You guys obviously suck at Uber. So many Uber drivers have 0 personality and don't seem to enjoy what they're doing. Leave it to those of us who hustle and try to engage our customers in good conversation.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

AlexOD said:


> Lol to the people who say tips are rare. I get tipped about one in three fares. You guys obviously suck at Uber. So many Uber drivers have 0 personality and don't seem to enjoy what they're doing. Leave it to those of us who hustle and try to engage our customers in good conversation.


Saw those paystatements you posted on other threads. Pax could probably smell you really where in need for some of that tipmoney. You're not husslin but getting hussled..


----------



## Sawtooth (Nov 23, 2016)

I have found 2 things that worked to encourage tips. 

I drive for both Uber and Lyft and I will ask riders if they have used both and which they liked best. They will invariably ask me the same thing. When they do I give them a few positive things about both and one of them will always be that Lyft has the added benefit of allowing riders to tip in the ap. This plants the seed that tips are allowed and appreciated. 

The biggest difference was when I taped a sign on the dash and on the back of the center console that read:
"Tips are not included in your fare.
Although not expected, tips are 
greatly appreciated if you feel
you have received 5 Star service
from your driver."

Before I did either of these things I may have gotten $20-25 a week in tips. After I started talking about Uber and Lyft it went up to $50-75 a week. 
After the sign went up I get about $25-35 a night. More than enough to cover my gas every day in my Yaris. My record was a Saturday night that brought me $143 in tips.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Mb4birdie said:


> Put a tip sign in your car. It's working for me. All drivers should be doing this. My rating has not gone down in the three weeks I've been doing this but I have been getting 20-40 in tips for 6-8 hours of work. Before this I was rarely tipped. Here's what I've been using. Also, get a square card reader for people who don't have cash. It's free! Here's the signs I've been using.


Good ideas, I'm doing that, thanks much. Why in the world does Uber discourage tipping, like a lot of all-inclusive vacation resorts do? That makes the customer assume that the service providers are being paid very well...cough, cough...usually far from the reality of the situation. I tip everyone in the service industry well. I even tip the folks running the airport shuttle buses to the very short trip on-site rental car locations, whether or not they offer to help me with my luggage. I can handle it myself, but a lot of times they do it out of courtesy, plus they like to have the luggage properly arranged in the racks when carrying a lot of people. It takes some really poor service to push me into NOT tipping a service provider, which thankfully, has been extremely rare during my lifetime. The majority of people do a great job and deserve to be rewarded accordingly.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Sawtooth said:


> I have found 2 things that worked to encourage tips.
> 
> I drive for both Uber and Lyft and I will ask riders if they have used both and which they liked best. They will invariably ask me the same thing. When they do I give them a few positive things about both and one of them will always be that Lyft has the added benefit of allowing riders to tip in the ap. This plants the seed that tips are allowed and appreciated.
> 
> ...


Very good, I'm going to do that too, thank you. It's a polite, professional way to let the customer know the courteous, business situation Also, what Mb4birdie suggested to get the Square card reader for your mobile device is such a great idea, professional, so that the customer not having cash can never be an issue for NOT tipping, they can simply swipe an appropriate tip with whatever card they have. Since transactions have gone so electronic many moons ago, I rarely carry much cash at all, so it's a great idea to get that Square card reader.

I don't blame the customer at all, they've been mislead out of basic common business courtesy/conduct and they don't know the full situation the driver is dealing with.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Listen to the radio ads, they are doing very heavy advertising volume here in the Dallas area. They're trying to recruit drivers by calling it "the ultimate side hustle". So cheap and unprofessional. People with integrity don't want to participate in anything that's being described as a "hustle", that's just so sleazy. 

If you're ever in doubt at with who the sucker at the poker table is, then more often than not, it is you. Sad, but true.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

JakeZ said:


> Listen to the radio ads, they are doing very heavy advertising volume here in the Dallas area. They're trying to recruit drivers by calling it "the ultimate side hustle". So cheap and unprofessional. Most people don't want to participate in anything that's being described as a "hustle", that's just so sleazy.
> 
> *If you're ever in doubt at with who the sucker at the poker table is, then more often than not, it is you. Sad, but true*.


Huh, interesting.....

With_ a minimal investment in each driver_, Uber probably only needs to average 500-1000 trips per driver to make the enterprise worthwhile... expendable to say the least.

Goose the "newbs" with a much updated version of the Taxi "rookie rate" , in the case of UBER, the *first 100 trips or 4 weeks* with *advantageous long trips*, _return hookups_ and _surge priority_ and they are "hooked".

They may spend the *next 6 months* or 2000+ trips trying to replicate the first introduction, knowing "whats possible" and "what I did before".... _much in the same way a a gambler at the casino does_ if unfortunately "successful" at his first try. Believe me, if the casino's could do it and weren't so tightly regulated , they would do it.

Recently saw a post _by a "newb"_ with _about 2 weeks_ in near my town. Not a lot of posts under this city.

*Title : BOOM!* Got off work, got a nearby ping to the airport, - 30+ mile trip. Waited at airport 10 minutes, Ping! a trip back up north another 30+ miles.

Happy he did it all and was at home to relieve the babysitter in about 2 hours.

Noted he "*loved it when a plan comes together!!"*

$60 ( presumably sans expenses) for less than 2 hours work. *$20+ bucks an hour .* (perhaps he a "gas only" believer and $26 ?)

*All at .80c/mi , .15/min* .... at base rate. See how easy? * $20/hr* and only 2 weeks driving.

Pretty good eh?? eh??? _easy when you know what you are doing and are good right_?

Curiously, he sounded kinda like my friend when he has a good night at the slots.....

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Huh, interesting.....
> 
> With_ a minimal investment in each driver_, Uber probably only needs to average 500-1000 trips per driver to make the enterprise worthwhile... expendable to say the least.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great reply, much appreciated. As you know, I'm new here. How do I send a private message. I've interacted with a lot of nice people here, and even when I try to send a message simply saying "Hello", it gets reject by the system telling me that it's an invalid message. I just don't get it, please advise...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm closing my third week with Uber, and here's where things stand:

Around 120 trips. 4.69 rating (at this moment), 82 5-star trips. 8 compliments. I expect the numbers to improve overnight, as Uber shuffles the data (it usually does).

I've only deliberately refused fares twice, and cancelled trips twice (one time when I got lost).

Tips? I've received tips from about a dozen passengers, most $2-5. Tips will NOT affect my taxes! I only hope the IRS believes my records.

Great passengers. Maybe 5 who were quiet or having a bad day. My only bad attitude person hopped in a cab before I arrived - and he had cancelled another Uber driver, called me three times in the few minutes it took me to get there, etc. I cancelled him.

Overall, earnings improve each week. I'm learning the 'rhythm' of the town. This weeks' pay will be double my first weeks' pay - and I believe I have room for another 50% improvement.

The trip log I've been keeping is proving quite useful in placing me in the right place for trips.


----------



## AlexOD (Nov 16, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Saw those paystatements you posted on other threads. Pax could probably smell you really where in need for some of that tipmoney. You're not husslin but getting hussled..


Spent about 3 of those hours chilling at home so I was alright with it.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Forcing riders to tip in cash definitely diminishes tipping. I earned more tips in my first two weeks of Lyft than I did in 2 months of Uber. Usually about 50% of my Lyft riders tip and the amount is 7-10% of my gross fares weekly.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Ive noticed mostly downtown customers tip. even if its just a mile. but anywhere else nothing. drove a lady 13miles and no tip.. i dont expect it though. I bought a $1 holiday "cookie" jar from the dollar tree and keep tips in there. some riders see it and say ooo and give me a buck or 2... ended up putting up a little sign that says dont forget to rate and tips not required but appreciated and that tips not included with fare. since then ive seen an increase. some riders just dont know.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Its true riders dont know. one lady said I know you arent supposed to take these but heres a 5 dollar bill


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yes, many times. Even as a 4.7 driver.

I've been tipped by a 4.0 rider which was pretty amazing.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

People hand me 20s all the time. If I didn't make tips and straight up steal trips for cash, I mean ummm personals call me.(I have commercial insurance) I wouldn't be driving for uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Tips will NOT affect my taxes! I only hope the IRS believes my records.


You probobly have more to worry about when it comes to deducting your expenses.

Curious as to how many miles you have been driving a week.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

50$ bucks half hour ride to airport.
Beautiful woman took pity on the poor Uber driver.
Likely never see that again.
Nice guy once gave me 20$ on a minimum fare.
10% tip 1% really tip well


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

You know the tip situation is bad when you give a ride to a Chiefs football player and no tip. It wasn't a high end player, he has bounced from the roster to the practice squad a couple times, but is on the roster now. Even the practice squad gets like 7000 per week though. League minimum for a player on the roster is 450k per year....


----------

